
Ask HN: If you had only 10^N dollars for a cause, what would you choose and why? - thr0waway1239
What cause would you choose? Please state your value for N, and also if there is a larger N which could completely solve the problem.<p>Inspired by this comment:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12480070
======
jenkstom
Rural EMS. Because in the US it's not funded except in a few places. Not only
is it further to a hospital for, say, a heart attack but in some places you
can't even get a first responder there in any reasonable time. If N were 5 or
more I'd probably start some sort of foundation that focused on training and
helping rural agencies apply for grant money. I doubt there is a reachable
value of N that would solve the problem, there's no perfect world.

